# fast kefir question



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I just started making kefir and am using Yogourmet kefir culture (i just ordered some "real" kefir grains online). First batch I made from raw milk and was successful. Second batch I made from some canned milk (my goats milk I canned) and although it is tangy it did not make a "curd", like the first batch. Ideas as to what's going on?


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Any heated milk, especially at high temps is going to denature the proteins and make a softer curd. This is why raw milk is the cheesemaker's ultimate milk. 
Also, were you temps and times the same on both batches?


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes, the same...but after getting a good taste, the canned stuff still tasted....well, canned. ugh. 
The canned milk was an experiment that didnt; turn out that great. I've mainly been using it for coffee milk. 
I'll be making kefir from fresh milk from now on!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I know what you mean Sandy YUK on the taste for sure.


----------

